# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android > Tin tức & Thảo luận >  Sửa tivi 100% tại nhà khách hàng giá rẻ

## tintuc.seoweb

Bạn cần tìm dịch vụ Sửa TiVi hay Bảo hành tivi Hãng LG, Samsung, Toshiba, Panasonic, Sony, Shaps, Tcl,..tại nhà khu vực TPHCM? Quý khách có nhu cầu sửa tivi tại nhà, sửa tivi tại TPHCM. Hãy liên hệ ngay công ty điện tử Thiên Hoà – TPHCM để được phục vụ tốt nhất.
Kỹ thuật viên sửa tivi Thiên Hoà có tay nghề cao với nhiều năm kinh nghiệm
Đến tận nhà để sửa chữa, đảm bảo không mang tivi về công ty
Kiểm tra tivi và báo giá trước khi sửa chữa
Linh kiện thay thế là linh kiện chính hãng; được bảo hành theo bảo hành chính hãng
Dịch vụ sửa chữa tivi Thiên Hoà cam kết 100% không chặt chém hay móc túi khách hàng dù chỉ 1000đ. Nếu chiếc tivi nhà bạn đang gặp sự cố thì đây chính là địa chỉ tin cậy số 1 TPHCM về sửa tivi, Tư vấn miễn phí từ A – Z.
DỊCH VỤ SỬA TIVI TẠI TPHCM TRIỆT ĐỂ CÁC HIỆN TƯỢNG:
Sửa tivi bệnh nguồn tại nhà:
Hiện tượng Không có đèn báo nguồn.
Hiện tượng Bật máy 2 – 5 phút mới chạy.
Hiện tượng chạy 2-5 phút máy tự tắt.
Đèn báo nguồn báo lỗi nhấp nháy 2 lần.
Rơ le kêu lạch cạch, đèn đỏ nhấp nháy
Đèn báo nguồn nhấp nháy 2, 8 lần.
Sửa tivi bệnh cao áp tại nhà:
Hiện tượng máy chạy 2 -5 giây tự tắt.
Hiện tượng màn hình thấy ảnh tối.
Máy chạy có tiếng, không hình.
Máy chạy 1 – 5 phút mất hình, có tiếng.
Báo lỗi nhấp nháy đèn đỏ 4, 6, 7 lần.
Sửa tivi bệnh bo khiển tại nhà:
Hiện tượng không dò được kênh.
Không nhận tín hiệu cổng AV, HDMI,…
Đèn báo nguồn luôn ở trạng thái mầu vàng.
Đèn xanh chuyển sang đèn đỏ báo lỗi 2, 3, 8,13
Không nhận khiển từ xa, Phím cơ không có tác dụng.
Sửa tivi bệnh Panel tại nhà :
Màn sáng không hình.
Kẻ ngang, kẻ dọc màn hình.
Bị bóng chữ, chồng 2 hình.
Đèn báo nguồn báo lỗi 5, 13 nháy.
Hiện tượng trắng màn hình.
Màn hình rộp, gợn lóa hình trắng như bóng mây.
LÝ DO BẠN NÊN TIN TƯỞNG DỊCH VỤ SỬA TIVI TẠI NHÀ CỦA CHÚNG TÔI:
+ Được sự Ủy quyển của rất nhiều Hãng sản xuất các sản phẩm tivi tại Việt Nam với chất lượng bảo hành hàng đầu, phục vụ bảo hành của hãng và sửa chữa tivi sau bảo hành, Đem đến sự hài lòng tốt nhất cho khách hàng, đã được khẳng định trong nhiều năm qua.
+ Phương pháp của chúng tôi là khắc phục triệt để các lỗi của tivi và giá thành rẻ nhất. Chúng tôi tập trung vào công việc, giải quyết dứt điểm các lỗi, không để khách hàng mất nhiều thời gian, đảm bảo quý khách sẽ hài lòng với dịch vụ sửa tivi tại nhà.
+ Với đơn vị Sửa tivi Uy tín số 1 TPHCM, Thợ có Kinh nghiệm, Có đam mê với nghề sửa tivi, Am hiểu mọi lỗi hỏng hóc của tivi. Quý khách có thể Yên tâm về Lỗi hỏng hóc tivi Nhà mình Sẽ được khắc phục Nhanh chóng, Quý khách sẽ lại xem được tivi với trạng thái tốt nhất.

Sửa tivi LCD, Sony nhanh, rẻ, bảo hành lâu dài. Đảm bảo sự hài lòng nhất của quý khách - 028.2210.9656 – 091.290.7898 



Dịch vụ hàng đầu khẳng định rẻ nhất Sài Gòn của chúng tôi: sửa tivi, sửa máy giặt, sửa máy lạnh, sửa tủ lạnh, sửa lò viba, sửa máy nước nóng...Chỉ cần alo: 028.2210.9656 – 091.290.7898 - http://baohanhdienmaythienhoa.com/su...dai-tphcm.html - chúng tôi báo giá, có mặt sửa chữa ngay, đảm bảo sự hài lòng nhất của quý khách.

----------

